# U.S. Group Buy for High Quality Sink Bridge



## toddnmd (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey folks,

Just wanted to give a quick alert about an opportunity to get a high quality sink bridge. A group of us in the United States are going to buy as a group to save on international shipping costs. I'm hoping we can make the order in a day or two.

The original thread (with pictures) is here under the vendor's section of the forum. I thought that some people might have missed it if they don't regularly read that part of the forum.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/21263-The-ultimate-sink-bridge-by-CZAR-precision

(Note to mods: I hope it's okay to post here. I just wanted to make sure people were aware of this opportunity. I understand if you need to move or edit this thread.)


----------



## mise_en_place (Jan 26, 2015)

How much is it? Maybe I read poorly, but all I saw was a shipping price.


----------



## glestain (Jan 26, 2015)

Propose a group buying discount!!!


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 26, 2015)

mise_en_place said:


> How much is it? Maybe I read poorly, but all I saw was a shipping price.



Sorry if it wasn't clear. James meant to list these for $US169, plus individual shipping would be $60 additional.

The group buy price is $175, which includes the product, international shipping to me, and domestic shipping of individual units.

So, we are getting a group buy discount.

Please PM me if interested.


----------



## Pcol2000 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 28, 2015)

Pcol2000 said:


> I'm in



Great! Anyone else? Let's give it 24 hours, and then we'll take the next steps to make this happen. Please PM me if interested.


----------



## drawman623 (Jan 29, 2015)

+1
Just bought the current big name bridge (from another manufacturer) and found its machining so poor that it must be returned. 
I'm in! And as for Chinese manufacturing capability...my Nikon AF DX lenses are wonderful.


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 31, 2015)

This group buy is happening! If there are any latecomers, please PM me ASAP if you want to get in.


----------



## pkjames (Feb 3, 2015)

All invoices have now paid for except one. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pkjames (Feb 5, 2015)

Update: I have now received full payment from everyone and will pack everything soon, hopefully I can get them out by the end of this week. Cheers guys


----------



## drawman623 (Mar 27, 2015)

pkjames said:


> Update: I have now received full payment from everyone and will pack everything soon, hopefully I can get them out by the end of this week. Cheers guys



Got my bridge. Surpassing quality and design. I'm very pleased


----------



## jboy90277 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lusting after one, but would like to see it in operation. Can someone upload a video clip to youtube? Thanks.


----------

